# Pixelation in Hughes HDVR2



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,

I seem to have a lot of pixelation on my HDVR2 that seems to be in Sat 2. When I check signal strength it seems to switch from 92 to 0. I have never changed the HD on this drive before. Do you think there is any point in doing so. It does not seem to be the S-video connection as I am using composite cables. 
Could this have something to do with the new software and if I use Instacake with a new HD, the problem may go away? Thanks a lot.

D


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

What I might do is switch the cables coming in. If the problem moves to Sat 1 I would suspect the lnb or multiswitch, if you have one, or the coax.

If the problem stays on Sat 2, I would try another drive if I had one. But, it may be that you have a problem with the Sat 2 tuner.


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

This has been discussed in other threads. Check these out for more info:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333631
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=364356
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=362298

It has actually gotten worse for me. I'm down to one set of cables, and it still pixelates.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

Could this problem be a result of the new software 6.4a? It seems like there are different solutions for the same problem. With some people switching out the S-video works whereas with others switching the composite works.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

If you are not using s-video cable then this problem could be caused by a multi-switch going bad. Cheap replacements are available on Ebay. I recommend a powered model as all mine that failed were not powered.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,

Actually all my other dvrs are fine. I also have an RCA DVR that does not seem to have the problem. So the multiswitch should be fine, right?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

direfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually all my other dvrs are fine. I also have an RCA DVR that does not seem to have the problem. So the multiswitch should be fine, right?


No, it just means all the other outputs on the multiswitch are fine. Try swapping out the problem unit to another location. You need to see if the problem is the unit or the input to the unit.


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

Did you read the other posts? This is a common problem as the units get older. It has nothing to do with the software. I had the problem on my larger drive with version 6.3e. That drive went bad, so I put my original 3.x version drive in. It also had the problem. Since then, my software has been upgraded to 6.3f, and to 6.4a. The problem remains. Read the posts, it will clear things up for you. There is a company that can repair the unit. The company is called CCS, and from what I've read, the repairs cost about $100. But it is definitely the unit. It isn't software, it isn't a multi-switch, it isn't the dish. If you don't believe me, try these steps:
1. Swap the input cables. If the problem remains on tuner 2, it isn't cabling or a multi-switch or the dish.
2. Take it to another room you have DirecTV cables in, and try it.
3. If you have multiple output cables, unplug all except for one composite cable set.
My guess is it won't be fixed until you get to 3. If it still remains after doing all 3 steps, then it has progressed to the point where you will either have to put up with it, get a DirecTV DVR, or you'll have to send it in to get it fixed.


----------



## DataDoc (May 28, 2008)

I have a Hughes HDVR2, with 2 hard disks, 309 hours. I suffered with this problem for months, switching cables, checking connections, seeing if weather or time of day or simultaneous recording had any effect. Local channels were getting worse and worst, with reboots while watching recordings coming more frequent. I read lots of suggestions in these forums, some of which suggested the power supply might be at fault. I Googled around and found this:
How to Repair a Hughes HDVR2 Tivo Power Supply

I checked with my brother (an ET) and he said it would be easy, even with my crappy 45W soldering iron. I ordered 2 capacitors from Mouser Electronics, and replaced the old one, which had slight bulging as shown in the article, and added a new one. This took about 30 minutes, including using compressed air to clean out two years of dust.

The parts I used are:
647-UPW1C222MHD

Since doing this repair I haven't had any pixelation (other than weather-related). The only reboots have been for software upgrades or operator initiated.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## gtdavis61 (Mar 12, 2004)

Replaced power supply with part from Weaknees and sat2 problem was solved. This forum saved me several hours of troubleshooting. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Griswold (Apr 22, 2003)

I did the capacitor replacement described above. It did not help my pixelation problem on tuner 2. Of course, I wasn't really surprised as the capacitor did not look bad to begin with.

I'd send it in to CCS for repair, but I'm on the fence about dumping DTV entirely, so I'm living with it for now.


----------



## pdnetworx (Oct 6, 2003)

One more data point and a bump. I can track my pixellation problems on my DSR7000 by the audio breaks that coincide with it. This morning I was watching a channel that was suffering lots of breaks and disconnected all video outputs. The audio breaks immediately ceased. I'm getting a used HDVR2 tomorrow and will swap the power supplies. I'm also going to look at the caps in the existing PS to see if they are looking tired.

stu...


----------



## 72devilz (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently have started seeing this problem. I upgraded the hard drive and installed the networking option when setting up the new HD about a year ago. Went through all the troubleshooting coming to the conclusion that there was some type of power issue. My unit has two composite cables feeding distribution modulators and an ethernet adapter plugged into the usb port. Unplugging the second composite cable does not cure the problem however unplugging the network adapter does. Knowing that USB draws 5vdc from the motherboard it is safe to assume that there is a problem with the 5 volt circuit somewhere in the unit. It would make sense that the SVHS solution would cure the problem temporarily as well due to the relief of the additional load when the SVHS circuits are running. Once the supply capacitors dry out they can no longer supply the same load as they did when new. I will be replacing the suspect capacitors in the main PCB soon and expect the problem to be resolved. 9 times out of 10 replacing power supply secondary capacitors will resolve a performance issue or bring back a dead piece of electronics. Early Pioneer DVD recorders are notorious for dieing due to poor quality secondary power supply capacitors.


----------



## davistw (Nov 23, 2002)

72devilz said:


> I will be replacing the suspect capacitors in the main PCB soon and expect the problem to be resolved. 9 times out of 10 replacing power supply secondary capacitors will resolve a performance issue or bring back a dead piece of electronics. Early Pioneer DVD recorders are notorious for dieing due to poor quality secondary power supply capacitors.


So did this fix the problem?

I have 2 receivers doing this now. I looked at the caps and non of them exhibit the bulging. If you fixed yours via the swap capacitors which ones did you swap?

Does anyone know of a source for the schematics for this power supply?


----------



## DataDoc (May 28, 2008)

The link I posted above shows the cap to replace. I also added the second cap (same value) that is missing from the board.


----------



## davistw (Nov 23, 2002)

DataDoc said:


> The link I posted above shows the cap to replace. I also added the second cap (same value) that is missing from the board.


part number 647-UPW1C222MHD from Mouser Electronics.....

I looked at mouser and it looks like the cap is not in stock. Would you have a recommendation as to a replacement?

/nevermind/
Looks like digikey has them in stock.
http://dkc1.digikey.com/us/digihome.html


----------



## davistw (Nov 23, 2002)

I received the caps in the mail today.
I had 2 receivers with the pixilation problem. One old hdvr2 (years old) and One newer dvr-40.. Both have the pixilation problem on tuner 2. I removed the power supplys and examined them for bulging capacitors and non of the caps exibited the bulging symptom. I went ahead and replaced the cap per the above method and added the "extra" cap. This did not fix either tivo...
Bummer...
:down:

Any other ideas?


----------



## bullis (May 10, 2002)

I have two boxes, same model, and one was showing this issue and the other wasn't. I took them both apart and did not notice a bulging capacitor in either. As a test I swapped the two power cards and the problem persisted in the box which originally had the issue. It did not appear in the box which did not show the problem. I had expected (hoped) the problem would move between the two boxes. Maybe both power cards are at issue and only one is showing it because it is connected via COAX rather than the composite cables. I guess my only option left is to send it off to be fixed at CCS. The S-Video trick worked for about a year but no longer.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Bullis:
Is the tivo you are having trouble with the one with the 40GB drive? The drive should be past the mean time between failures. Replace the drive first. It may be the cheaper fix.


----------



## Jeff D (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a hdvr2 that's starting showing this problem too. 

I've done what most other have done.... checked connection, cables and such. cables work find on a second HDVR2, so I'm thinking it's a problem local to this machine. I've also swapped power boards, problem still exists on the original problematic box. 

Tuner two when checking signal strength locks and drops the signal only on tuner two. I've disabled tuner two while trying to find a fix, at least that way I can still use the box. (I should just swap it out with the other box that's currently not activated and contains a 2x capacity hard drive)

I haven't had a chance to find a scope to hook up this board to, but has anyone checked the tuner crystal? If you look a the board the two tuner sections are pretty obvious. On previous directv boxes these tuner were separate parts, and not on the board themselves. I'm not sure it's a crystal problem because what are the odds that so many people have the same problem only on tuner 2?!?! But, crystals are known to go bad and that could explain the lock/drop of the signal... of course so could any other flaky part.


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

So like everyone else in this thread, one of my DirecTiVo's was having serious pixelation issues on higher channels on tuner 2 starting over a year ago. It went away when I switched from SVideo to composite, but recently I've started having issues where the TiVo completely loses picture--which is corrected by wiggling the composite video cable. 

I assumed it was the capacitor in the power supply and finally decided to replace it. I got the new capacitors, and pulled the TiVo apart tonight. The capacitor in the power supply looked fine, but I replaced it anyway to no avail (the process was easier than I was expecting!). I then switched power supplies with another TiVo that was working and that didn't correct the issue either --and the other TiVo is still working fine. So, the power supply has officially been eliminated as the source of my issue.

Anyone figure out what else might be causing this issue? 

S-Video is working again after the power supply failure (for how long I don't know), but signal strength on Satellite A, transponder 17 is steady at 89 or 90 for satellite in 1, but on 2 it sits at 86 or 87 for a moment, drops to 0 / no signal, then back to 86 or 87 again--and just bounces back and forth. Same thing with transponder 19, 25, 26, 27 and 29. Didn't check the other satellites.

Any ideas for what to do next would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Beer Geek (Mar 14, 2007)

e30mpwrd- I'm having the exact same issue. This is on my original HDVR2. It had problems with Tuner 2, and I eventually moved it to a TV where I only have 1 incoming cable and shut off Tuner 2. 

The behavior is the same- lousy pixellated picture, 101 transponders bounce from zero to high 80's/90's and back. I had been running it off coax to the TV, and that was periodically getting fuzzy and going away. Unhooking/rehooking it or bumping the connector at the TV would fix it. In my (total lack of) infinite wisdom yesterday, I hooked up an S-video cable instead and that made the picture go to unwatchable. I've powered it down right now b/c the picture stayed as bad even hours after switching back to the coax.

I haven't popped the top to look at the power supply caps. Nor have I tried switching inputs at the multiswitch at the dish.

Also, certainly open to ideas.


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like this thread has the most current info on this issue: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333631
It seems that if the power supply isn't the source of the problem for your TiVo (as it wasn't for mine), the only solutions are to use it with component video instead of S-Video until that fails too, and then the last option is to have it repaired for $100. I'm tempted to buy another one on e-bay instead, but it seems likely they'll all be developing these problems as time goes by...


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, I just swapped my two HDVRs because one of them was starting to pixelate on tuner 2. The other HDVR only had one satellite input hooked up to it, so I was only using three tuners anyway.

Just hanging on with what I've got until the new DirecTivos are available.


----------



## Beer Geek (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, by the way for pointing me in the right direction. That HDVR2 is off to CCS for a spa treatment. Not too bad in terms of expense for a piece of electronics that I've had for 7 years.


----------



## Montalvo (Feb 21, 2005)

OK, I've been lurking on this thread for months and have dutifully a) bought a used unit on E-Bay and installed its power supply, b) bought capacitors and replaced them, c) had a DirecTV tech out to check my signals, d) installed a brand new power supply and e) made sacrifices to the TiVo god...all to no avail. It's not that I'm so enthralled with this TiVo box but it's dialed into a Crestron home automation system and replacing it will be a real pain (and costly, too).

So last week, I pulled the box open once again and happened to notice how much heat was radiating from the copper heat sink above the capacitors. "Hmmm...heat can often cause problems with electronics," I thought to myself. So I left the unit outside in the cold for a while and reinstalled it...without putting the housing back on. Voila...tuner 2 had no more pixelation or signal distortion on those channels that were a problem. I've continued to run the unit without the housing and the tuner 2 problem seems to have disappeared. I'm going to drill a bunch of holes in the housing directly over the capacitors' heat sink to see if that'll allow me to reinstall the cover. I'll let you know how that works.

Thanks to all who've taken the time to post on this topic. Despite all my fruitless attempts, at least it gave me some direction until I found something that worked. And I don't know whether MY solution will work for everyone, but it's worth a try since it's easier and cheaper than most of the others that were recommended.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Please write back and let us know your findings.

Also, can you tell us what the internal temperature is of your Tivo under system information?

I'm having the issue on my SD-DVR40, but haven't verified if it's tuner 2 or not.

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## Montalvo (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to report that the pixelation on tuner 2 has returned to normal after disappearing for awhile following my chill-down experiment described above. Even before attempting to reinstall a more heavily vented housing, the signal distortion returned. I used a laser thermometer to measure temperatures of the various components and none seemed to run excessively hot (80-100 degrees for capacitors and up to 140 for chips). It may well be that heat IS causing the problem but that some electrical component has degraded to the point that even a modest amount of heating causes a performance degradation. And the improvement that I experienced only continued until some combination of heating and time caused the degradation to re-emerge.

Damn, I thought I'd be eligible for some kind of medal for solving this vexing problem. Instead, I'll just spend $100 (on top of all the other money I've already spent) to have the unit repaired.

Bob


----------



## theta.bowden (Jun 15, 2007)

Having same problem as everyone else. Moved to composite cable about a year ago and that worked for a good while, but lately the problem has returned.

Switched cables between tuner1 and tuner2 and the problem remained with tuner2.

In the course of switching, I was tuned into two stations: 359 on tuner1 and 355 on tuner2. 355 is one of the channels that has given me the worst problems. So, when I switched the cables, 355 was now on tuner1 and the pixellation was gone. On tuner2, 359 does not cause any problems anyway.

The result is that it appeared that all my problems disappeared. (Of course, if I returned 355 to tuner2, the problem was still there.) 

If I could figure out a way to make my problem stations always come up on tuner1, this would be a kludgy but mostly workable workaround. Of course, it wouldn't be a workaround in the case where both programs I wanted to watch were on "problem channels". And, it's easy to imagine the problem spreading to more and more channels with time. 

But for now, it's working. Does anyone know of any available mechanisms to manage which tuner is being used at any particular point in time? Optimally, I'd like to force my sports recordings (ESPN can be a problem channel) to tuner1. 

Any ideas on this kind of approach?


----------

